# iPod & lingerie fine



## infonico (7 Septembre 2004)

qu'est ce que c'est beau !
C'est ici.


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2004)

mais que fait le modérateur ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

infonico a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que c'est beau !



Pffff faux seins, pas un poil, ca sent le PC tuné là


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2004)

En plus elle a même pas bronzé en string, elle a les fesses toute blanches    :mouais:  
On pose pas toute nue dans ce cas là


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle a même pas bronzé en string, elle a les fesses toute blanches    :mouais:
> On pose pas toute nue dans ce cas là


Ben c'est la tenue iPod de la plage : 4000 morceaux dans votre slipè


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle a même pas bronzé en string, elle a les fesses toute blanches    :mouais:
> On pose pas toute nue dans ce cas là



Tiens... on voit souvent Nexka dans les sujets gratinés...    Ou comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP, leçon 4...


----------



## poildep (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle a même pas bronzé en string, elle a les fesses toute blanches  :mouais:
> On pose pas toute nue dans ce cas là


c'est vrai que c'est pas terrible la marque du maillot. l'iPod attitude est à revoir 
... ceci dit, avec une lumière tamisée...


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... on voit souvent Nexka dans les sujets gratinés...    Ou comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP, leçon 4...



je me demande pourquoi ce sujet est encore ouvert ....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me demande pourquoi ce sujet est encore ouvert ....


oui que fait le modérateur


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

ah oui au fait nexka MP


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est la tenue iPod de la plage : 4000 morceaux dans votre slipè



Ah oui ok... Mais moi j'ai un ipod mini ....    




			
				Webo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... on voit souvent Nexka dans les sujets gratinés...    Ou comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP, leçon 4..



Chhht laisse ça à Roberto   


Puis en plus c'est même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ok... Mais moi j'ai un ipod mini ....


là je m'auto-modère a fond !


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je m'auto-modère a fond !



  

Euhh ... hmmm Sorry  :rose:  :rose:  je le ferais plus :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fulvio (7 Septembre 2004)

Tsss... non mais quelle pudeur ! On voit même pas ce qu'elle écoute


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhh ... hmmm Sorry  :rose:  :rose:  je le ferais plus :rose: :rose:



Non non continue a tendre la perche 



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... non mais quelle pudeur ! On voit même pas ce qu'elle écoute



m'en parle pas, a choquer JPTK ca


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhh ... hmmm Sorry  :rose:  :rose:  je le ferais plus :rose: :rose:



C'est trop tard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je m'auto-modère a fond !



Quel fac-similé c'est Super


----------



## Fulvio (7 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... non mais quelle pudeur ! On voit même pas ce qu'elle écoute



On va encore me prendre pour un obséd...ssionnel, mais on dirait bien que le nom d'artiste est "Pixies". Ou alors un autre truc court qui commence par P.

(inutile d'ironiser sur la deuxième phrase de mon intervention  )


----------



## kamkil (7 Septembre 2004)

J'aime bien les rousses moa!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Je trouve le lien du premier message assez sympa.

Vous ne trouvez pas...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Bien sympa en effet


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le lien du premier message assez sympa.
> 
> Vous ne trouvez pas...




'tain t'es fou toi...       :love:


----------



## Fulvio (7 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain t'es fou toi...       :love:



le lien du premier message, c'était mieux avant... (air connu)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

En rose, c'est encore plus beau. C'est vraiment un super site.
Bravo pour le lien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le lien du premier message assez sympa.
> 
> Vous ne trouvez pas...



Ça manque de sexe.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Va voir la galerie, c'est HOT!!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Va voir la galerie, c'est HOT !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2004)

Bizarre, un double post.  :mouais:   

Ca faisait longtemps, c'est sympa.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, un double post.  :mouais:
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps, c'est sympa.



Un triple...   Un rien ne l'amuse notre Paul... :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En rose, c'est encore plus beau. C'est vraiment un super site.
> Bravo pour le lien.



Ah oui!!  J'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait changer de couleur, c mimi  :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Un truc bizarre : je suis arrivé après la bagarre (et ne comprenais donc pas le rapport avec la choucroute) mais les indices laissés pas les contributeurs ci-dessus et les mystères du référencemen tm'ont permis de retrouver la page  c'est grave ?


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le lien du premier message assez sympa.
> 
> Vous ne trouvez pas...



Et voilà ! Je suis encore le dernier informé ! J'arrive trop tard ! Ceci étant, je ne suis pas fan des rousses, et comme cela semblait etre le cas....


----------



## sylko (5 Octobre 2004)

Arghhhh! Me suis encore fait avoir par un titre accrocheur!


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! Je suis encore le dernier informé ! J'arrive trop tard ! Ceci étant, je ne suis pas fan des rousses, et comme cela semblait etre le cas....


Je tiens à la disposition de Son Altesse l'adresse en question mais la rousse sus-citée est diminuée pileusement et augmentée plastiquement alors... aucun charme


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à la disposition de Son Altesse l'adresse en question mais la rousse sus-citée est diminuée pileusement



C'est très loin d'etre un problème ! 





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et augmentée plastiquement alors... aucun charme



Oui, bah le charme n'a jamais été placé ici, donc...


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

En passant, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi il y a lingerie dans le titre : y'en a pas pfiou aucun intérêt


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

moi aussi.. paf dans le panneau...

Bon en consolation pour les futurs lecteurs de ce thread.. c'est ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi.. paf dans le panneau...
> 
> Bon en consolation pour les futurs lecteurs de ce thread.. c'est ici



Ton lien ne fonctionne pas bien  C'est ici


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

MI





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas bien  C'est ici


 ...Alors c'est comme ça une vraie rousse????..mon Dieu !


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> MI
> ...Alors c'est comme ça une vraie rousse????..mon Dieu !



Moi je trouve ça triste  la fin de la petite poule rousse de notre enfance :affraid:


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve ça triste  la fin de la petite poule rousse de notre enfance :affraid:


  ..mais bon ...vu les traces de  maillot elle est pas morte malheureuse la bougresse !
 si ça se trouve c'était au Brésil, entourée de beaux coqs endiablés, ergots scintillants au soleil, lui passant de l'huile (première pression à froid, pour l'assaisonnement c'est meilleur)sur sa peau au grain élevé (comme elle ..élevée au grain ........houlà elle va être dure à assumer celle là )......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..mais bon ...vu les traces de  maillot elle est pas morte malheureuse la bougresse !
> si ça se trouve c'était au Brésil...



Ha bon !! elle te fait penser à une Bresilienne !? ...     
C'est à cause de ça ??





Contre la chute des cheveux.. peut être.. contre la chute des plumes.. euh apparemment ça marche pas


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon !! elle te fait penser à une Bresilienne !? ...


 ..oui tiens au fait ..pourquoi brésilienne....


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2004)

Le dernier en date, déniché par l'équipe d'iGeneration.fr, dans un soucis journalistique uniquement


----------



## goonie (5 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier en date, déniché par l'équipe d'iGeneration.fr, dans un soucis journalistique uniquement


Jusqu'ou peut aller la conscience professionnelle


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier en date, déniché par l'équipe d'iGeneration.fr, dans un soucis journalistique uniquement



je me disais aussi ! 


t'avais disparue, vieille branche ! Ton retour ici n'est due qu'a l'indexation du mot "lingerie" sur Google !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> lui passant de l'huile (première pression à froid, pour l'assaisonnement c'est meilleur)sur sa peau au grain élevé (comme elle ..élevée au grain ........houlà elle va être dure à assumer celle là )......



Mais non, le principal c'est de se lancer comme au skeleton


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je me disais aussi !
> 
> 
> t'avais disparue, vieille branche ! Ton retour ici n'est due qu'a l'indexation du mot "lingerie" sur Google !



Je ne faisais que faire ma rondde nocturne, à la recherche d'un nioub égaré à l'orée du bois. C'est pas à toi, vieux loup, que je vais apprendre ça 

A propos d'iPod et lingerie fine, il faudrait sauver Silvia qui va être délogée des "most viewed" d'iPodLounge si ces cons de ricains continuent de poster leurs photos de bimbos à poil.

http://gallery.ipodlounge.com/thumbnails.php?album=topn


----------



## bengilli (5 Octobre 2004)

a propos, voici l'équipe de Petter Hegre qui a fait les fameuses photos (passées à la censure suisse de MacG/iPodG)






Je me dis qu'il y en a qui font un beau boulot


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que faire ma rondde nocturne, à la recherche d'un nioub égaré à l'orée du bois. C'est pas à toi, vieux loup, que je vais apprendre ça
> 
> A propos d'iPod et lingerie fine, il faudrait sauver Silvia qui va être délogée des "most viewed" d'iPodLounge si ces cons de ricains continuent de poster leurs photos de bimbos à poil.
> 
> http://gallery.ipodlounge.com/thumbnails.php?album=topn



OK. j'enfile mes bas, je branche l'iPod et je chauffe le boitier numérique sur le tripod. Ca va saigner !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

dites c'est quoi ce petit objet blanc ou coloré parfois qu'on voit ainsi partout ...?

Le nouveau grand Gourou à la mode ?   

 :hein:


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> a propos, voici l'équipe de Petter Hegre qui a fait les fameuses photos (passées à la censure suisse de MacG/iPodG)



Ce sont donc ces photos dont Mackie distribue avec un plaisir non dissimulé les liens, se vantant de connaitre la localisation géographique des draps de la belle ? Si c'est le cas je m'insurge :

- Elle n'est pas vraiment rousse
- je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ai eu intervention chirurgicale, et si c'est le cas c'est très réussi !


----------



## sylko (5 Octobre 2004)

Après avoir consulté soigneusement les différents modèles, je confirme les dires de Sieur Amok.


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir consulté soigneusement les différents modèles, je confirme les dires de Sieur Amok.



Que veux tu : a leur age, ils pensent que dès que des poumons dépassent du 80 A c'est fatalement faux ! Mon dieu, quelle génération ! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir consulté soigneusement les différents modèles, je confirme les dires de Sieur Amok.



Méfie-toi quand même, ce ne sont que des images rien de vaut le réel. Au moins ensuite pas de surprise, tu es sûr que c'est aussi beau ou aussi moche que ça en a l'air. Rien ne vaut le réel, on astique tellement bien les miroirs de nos jours et la chirurgie mammaire, dentaire ou autre fait tellement de miracles. 


Ps: Google fait aussi des miracles mais dans un autre genre et tant mieux


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> a propos, voici l'équipe de Petter Hegre qui a fait les fameuses photos (passées à la censure suisse de MacG/iPodG)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu  m'étonnes ils ont 5 horloges au mur !!   pour sur qu'ils ont un bon boulot  :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu : a leur age, ils pensent que dès que des poumons dépassent du 80 A c'est fatalement faux ! Mon dieu, quelle génération ! :affraid:



Le syndrome (  ) Silicon Valley probablement !...   

"L'ipod rend sourd" disent dèjà certains...


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

Dites donc tous là, c'est moi ou y'a eu un pic de recherche "iPod AND babe" :mouais:   

_comment ça comment j'ai fait ? :rose: _


----------

